# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fisiología y Sanidad  Senasa entregaría en octubre al APHIS reporte final que descarta que mosca de la fruta afecte a la palta Hass

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Documento es trascendental para concretar ingreso de producto peruano a mercado estadounidense*  **  *Lima, set. 13 (ANDINA).-* El Servicio Nacional de Sanidad Agraria (Senasa) proyecta entregar en octubre próximo al Animal and Plant Health Inspection Service (APHIS), autoridad sanitaria de Estados Unidos, el reporte final que descarta la afirmación realizada por algunos productores estadounidense de que la mosca de la fruta daña a la palta Hass que cultiva Perú, afirmó el jefe del Senasa, Américo Florez.  
Cabe recordar que el 7 de enero el Departamento de Agricultura de Estados Unidos (USDA) puso a consulta pública su propuesta de norma legal para que la palta Hass peruana ingrese al mercado estadounidense, consulta que estuvo abierta hasta el 9 de marzo.  
Las principales observaciones se centraron en el posible daño que podría hacer la mosca de la fruta a la palta Hass, cuestión que es investigada por el Senasa desde abril último. 
“Estamos en pleno trabajo de laboratorio y evaluación demostrando que la mosca de la fruta no ataca a la palta Hass. La semana pasada ha llegado a Lima un investigador del APHIS para verificar in situ las plantaciones de este cultivo”, explicó a la agencia Andina. 
Detalló que los departamentos visitados fueron principalmente los ubicados en la zona norte del país como Piura y Lambayeque, así como Huaraz en Ancash. 
“La evaluación que hará el investigador constituye una parte importante del proceso de apertura del mercado estadounidense a las paltas peruanas, porque ahí el APHIS valorará la verdadera condición del cultivo nacional”, anotó. 
Estados Unidos es el mercado de consumo de palta Hass más grande del mundo, sólo en el 2008 se comercializaron y consumieron más de 500 millones de kilos de esta palta proveniente de diversos orígenes, incluyendo el estado estadounidense de California, México y Chile. 
De acuerdo con la propuesta de norma publicada por el USDA, si se concreta el ingreso de la palta Hass a Estados Unidos, Perú estima exportar 19,000 toneladas métricas (TM) anuales.  *Foto: Jorge Paz.*Temas similares: Se recomienda control etológico para la mosca de la fruta Senasa: Mosca de la fruta Publicidad argentina para erradicar la mosca de la fruta Senasa invierte fuertemente en región Ica para erradicar mosca de la fruta Senasa busca erradicar definitivamente mosca de fruta que cuesta a agricultores US $ 100 millones al año

----------

